# Breeding A Stallion Thats HYPP N/H



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I personally wouldn't keep a H/N horse entires. However, if they insisted on HYPP testing on every mare that he served, and only accepted N/N mares, it is not a big issue IMHO.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Chiilaa said:


> I personally wouldn't keep a H/N horse entires. However, if they insisted on HYPP testing on every mare that he served, and only accepted N/N mares, it is not a big issue IMHO.


How not so? Breeding an N/H horse to N/N horses will produce an N/H horse 50% of the time. N/H horses are still carriers and are still completely able to suffer from the horrid effects.

I'm sorry, I have ZERO respect for any human being who would ever breed N/H or H/H. There is simply NO excuse for it, and it can ALWAYS produce an affected/carrier animal. I don't understand how people think N/H is less horrid then H/H - they can STILL have just as major of an attack, they can still live in misery and the ONLY bonus is that only 50% of the offspring will have this horrible disease instead of 100%.

It is just not something any responsible breeder worth his or her salt would even consider doing. It's despicable.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm sorry, I have ZERO respect for any human being who would ever breed N/H or H/H. There is simply NO excuse for it, and it can ALWAYS produce an affected/carrier animal. I don't understand how people think N/H is less horrid then H/H - they can STILL have just as major of an attack, they can still live in misery and the ONLY bonus is that only 50% of the offspring will have this horrible disease instead of 100%.
> 
> It is just not something any responsible breeder worth his or her salt would even consider doing. It's despicable.


Completely and totally agree. I dont think there is any excuse for it even if the horse is just N/H..... VILE and WRONG! I dont know who in the right mind would breed to a stallion whos ad clearly says hypp n/h. They'd be better off trying to lie :-x


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah ok I didn't realise that N/H are able to be affected by HYPP, I was under the impression it was recessive. Here in Australia I have never heard of it, and I am not into stock breeds so never really would have heard of HYPP at all.

In that case, I agree. It should not be kept entire.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's all about the money. It's as simple as that.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I agree that its all about the money. What is winning in the halter world at the moment, what is making all the big bucks, and what is selling for the most money, are the Impressive lined horses, because they get that muscling that people seem to want, and to them for some reason its worth the risk, and even the dealing with the horse that may pass it on, or that may have the sickness. I know a lady who used to do halter horses, her gelding she gelded specifically because he tested N/H, and she didn't want to even potentially pass it on to another horse. Its as much the show judges faults as is the breeders, because since thats what is (or was, its been a couple years since I've really looked at the halter world), what wins the shows, and is what the judges are looking for, its what the people are going to breed. I still think its sad though that people are willing to potential get an animal with the disease just because they want that extra edge in the show ring, and aren't willing to breed lines that don't have the disease, or can't pass it on.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

"what is selling for the most money, are the Impressive lined horses"

I disagree.... Well here in Ohio anyway. There is an annual auction at a place called Hendersons. You can buy an Impressive horse from $100 to $400, with $400 being the ones broke to ride. 

When I was trying to sell my Impressive bred mare nobody wanted her because she was Impressive bred and she was N/N. 


​


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are correct in a way SUJ. However, I would venture a guess that _at least_ 85% of the winning halter bred horses in today's market have Impressive in their bloodlines at least once. Working people don't want Impressive bred horses because there are so many out there that are built like halter horses and most of them cannot withstand a real horse's workload. Among non-halter people, Impressive has become a bit of a stigma, even if they are tested negative.

If the advertisements I have seen are any indication, breeders care little whether the horse is N/H or not. It's all about whether they have the muscles to win. Take Kid Clu for example; he has tested N/H but has still sired hundreds of colts.
Kid Clu Quarter Horse (you can click on "Reports" and select "Progeny" to see a list of his offspring)

And those are only the ones listed on ABP, I have no doubt that there are hundreds more.

Just like this. 5 of their advertised stallions are N/H (and there are a couple with no test status posted but they do have Impressive in their pedigree).
Quarter Horse Halter Stallions...AQHA Stallions Page 1


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

I just dont understand some of the halter horses. Some of them look SO unnatural its scary! Like this: And this is a MARE! How do horses like this even move properly??


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ew, gross gross gross. It's like those body building people you see on TV. Why anyone thinks that amount of muscle is attractive on ANYTHING is beyond me. Just creeps me out.


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Amba1027 said:


> Ew, gross gross gross. It's like those body building people you see on TV. Why anyone thinks that amount of muscle is attractive on ANYTHING is beyond me. Just creeps me out.


I know right. And I HIGHLY doubt that mare is even fit to have a foal so why even breed horses like that. Its NUTS! I mean I have an Impressive line horse but she doesnt look like any of them at all. (Didnt know she was Impressive bred at the time)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Horses like that _don't_ move properly, that's why they are halter horses and not performance horses LOL. Even though many of them are not nearly so bulky when they are not fitted for shows, their conformation still leaves so much to be desired; tiny feet, chicken bones, upright pasterns, straight hocks, straight shoulders, etc, etc. Even if they do stay sound for riding, their riders usually don't because it's about like riding a jackhammer during an earthquake.

I don't want anyone to get me wrong, I've got nothing at all against the Impressive line itself (I have a grandson of his), but I don't like the way that the line is being used. It gives it such a horrible name and all of the Impressive horses I have ever dealt with have the sweetest personalities. It's a shame, really.


BTW: I _do_ like muscle like that on my beef cattle :wink:. More bang for your buck LOL.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

In theory, a good halter horse is capable of competing in any athletic event!? 

Which is why halter horse people are throwing a fit about the "Performance Halter Class"


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What I like to watch is the halter classes at the Ranch Horse Competitions. Not only do the horses have to prove their proficiency at cutting, roping, and some other events; they are taken into the halter ring with old nylon or rope halters, sweat stains on their coat and all. AND, they are judged on their suitability for ranch work, which is the ultimate performance event .


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

smrobs said:


> BTW: I _do_ like muscle like that on my beef cattle :wink:. More bang for your buck LOL.


Hahaha :lol: OH yes.... Me too! Dont mind it on the cattle at all. Beef! Its whats for dinner!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Well to get back on topic, you're right it doesn't make sense to breed to that stallion with the chances. Any responsible breeder should breed only to better the species.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

smrobs said:


> What I like to watch is the halter classes at the Ranch Horse Competitions. Not only do the horses have to prove their proficiency at cutting, roping, and some other events; they are taken into the halter ring with old nylon or rope halters, sweat stains on their coat and all. AND, they are judged on their suitability for ranch work, which is the ultimate performance event .


That's so awesome. We really need more types of "equine triathlons" and that sort of thing! It is MIND boggling to me that the horses winning in breed associated halter are completely unsuited for any sort of real performance work. There was a time when almost every National Champion Halter Arab also competed in a performance event and it's SO rare these days. Much the same as the QH and Paint's I imagine!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

That grey mare is very scary looking.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> That's so awesome. We really need more types of "equine triathlons" and that sort of thing! It is MIND boggling to me that the horses winning in breed associated halter are completely unsuited for any sort of real performance work. There was a time when almost every National Champion Halter Arab also competed in a performance event and it's SO rare these days. Much the same as the QH and Paint's I imagine!


People are lazier now-a-days. God forbid they actually have to DO something to win a class. Just stand there and look pretty, that's all they have the energy to do. I'd say it's like the horse equilavent of a beauty pagent, but even they have to have some sort of talent.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> People are lazier now-a-days. God forbid they actually have to DO something to win a class. Just stand there and look pretty, that's all they have the energy to do. I'd say it's like the horse equilavent of a beauty pagent, but even they have to have some sort of talent.




I have a couple friends who show halter horses. They work their horses just as much as I do my reiners. They spend even more time fussing and grooming them then I do with mine. If you want to win there is a lot of work that goes into a halter horse.


----------

